# Eberhart's whitetail workshop



## hootiejr (Apr 30, 2013)




----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

Would be interesting.


----------



## Sharkbait11 (Apr 7, 2017)

cool I read his and his bros books there pretty good read even though they push carbon scent block products like crazy the books are a good read 

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## MIfishslayer91 (Dec 24, 2013)

People actually pay this guy to come scout their own property? Paying a guy to find a spot to hang your stand doesn't sound much like hunting. Probably tells you when the deer come thru that spot too, all ya gotta do is show up and pull the trigger.
I bet you would learn a lot of valuable skills attending his workshop though. I read a little bit of his stuff and he definately seems like he knows what he's doing.


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

I believe John is one of the best there is, except for( Bloodrunner) lol. I would take his advice and run with it.


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

Sharkbait11 said:


> cool I read his and his bros books there pretty good read even though they push carbon scent block products like crazy the books are a good read
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


To re activate carbon and remove the sent you would have to heat it to over 600 degrees face it the stuff is a scam when are people going to realize that. Hey I shoot great bucks all the time also and I just keep clean play the wind and wash my clothes after a few hunts


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

Groundsize said:


> To re activate carbon and remove the sent you would have to heat it to over 600 degrees face it the stuff is a scam when are people going to realize that.


This has been discussed about a million times on here. Carbon can be re-activated in a household dryer and does absorb odor. Its not a scam. But it also does not eliminate 100% of human odor. Using carbon lined hunting garments, like scent-lok, is one very important piece to the scent control puzzle.


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

thill said:


> This has been discussed about a million times on here. Carbon can be re-activated in a household dryer and does absorb odor. Its not a scam. But it also does not eliminate 100% of human odor. Using carbon lined hunting garments, like scent-lok, is one very important piece to the scent control puzzle.


To reactivate carbon which means the carbon molecule with a bunch of holes in it need to be emptied or burned out needs to be heated to over 600 degrees which a dryer does not achieve so by you washing your clothing and drying it is only a myth. Clean clothes though yes but not carbon.


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

Groundsize said:


> To reactivate carbon which means the carbon molecule with a bunch of holes in it need to be emptied or burned out needs to be heated to over 600 degrees which a dryer does not achieve so by you washing your clothing and drying it is only a myth. Clean clothes though yes but not carbon.


I recommend you read this thread from Eberhart himself. Post #18 addresses your concern about the dryer specifically, but I do recommend you read the entire thread.

https://www.michigan-sportsman.com/...ntrol-and-activated-carbon-technology.550619/


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

thill said:


> I recommend you read this thread from Eberhart himself. Post #18 addresses your concern about the dryer specifically, but I do recommend you read the entire thread.
> 
> https://www.michigan-sportsman.com/...ntrol-and-activated-carbon-technology.550619/


This was a great read and now causes me to re evaluate everything with only carbon sent control clothing . Thanks thill haha


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

As bio was stating I was using the wrong temp scale.


----------



## J Eberhart (Jul 27, 2006)

Don't know where you got the 600 degrees from?

Here you go-activated carbon is derived from wood, coconut shells and many different materials. To make activated carbon the material must be heated while under pressure to around 1400 degrees depending on the material used. A household dryers temperature range is about 140 to 170 degrees depending on the setting and a dryer isn't heating under pressure. To reactivate the carbon in a suit, yes you would have to heat it under pressure to 1400 degrees, but that is to reactivate it to its pristine state with actually no molecules bonded within it anymore.
To rid the suit of enough bonded molecules for more hunting applications, a simple carbon de-adsorption is required. The hotter the dryer setting and the longer the cycle, the more de-adsorption you get. Molecules energize and expand at very low temperatures and its quite commonly visualized in our everyday lives if we care to notice it. The Mackinaw bridge has many yards of steel expansion joints so the bridge doesn't buckle on hot days of 90 degrees and our concrete highways have expansion joists for the exact same reason. Scent Lok doesn't require reactivation, just some de-adsorption.


----------



## J Eberhart (Jul 27, 2006)

Someone asked in the deer hunting forum if the Eberhart's Workshops would be covering scent control and here is the general information on what the workshops will cover for both days. This attendee info sheet was taken directly off my website.

John *Eberhart’s Whitetail Workshop* dates and attendee information:

*Workshop dates: July 29-30, August 12-13, August 19-20, September 23-24 
Workshop cost: $600 *- (lodging and meals not included)

If attending a workshop please put the dates you will be attending in the memo portion of the check or on a separate note and make check payable to and send to:

John Eberhart
1219 Queensway Dr.
Weidman, Mi. 48893 

Attendees will be required to sign 2 waivers of liability forms, 1 for the property owner and 1 for the workshop. Attendees under the age of 18 will also be required to have a parent or guardian sign their waivers. 

Listed below is where each of the 2 workshop dates (Saturday-in/field and Sunday-classroom) will take place. 

**Day 1 of workshop (Saturday)* will be the in-field day and we will start around 8:30 am. The property is located at: 

8877 N. Derby Rd.
Six Lakes, Michigan 48886 

Please call my cell at 989-429-7970 if you have problems locating the property and please park in front of white barn on west side of Derby Rd. 

For the in-field day bring whatever you would wear for scouting in warm weather (long sleeve T, light long pants, ankle walking boots and knee high rubber or neoprene boots) and you may want to bring a change of clothes for lunch as we might get a bit sweaty and stinky and change in the field. Bring some bottled water and whatever snacks you might want and a fanny pack to tote it in. Bring a light rain suit as we will continue if it rains. If you want to take pictures, it’s fine with me. 

We will visit at least 13 of my 15 locations on the 37 acres of huntable property and go over every detail at each concerning why; this location, this tree, this height, this quantity of shooting lanes, and why this entry and exit route. We will discuss; location preparation and tools used, the best season timing for each location, whether it’s a morning, midday, evening or an all of the above location, how a perfect scent control regiment changes everything, how to properly enter a morning location before daylight, how to properly exit a location after dark, how to be as inconspicuous as possible during a hunt, how to properly hunt from a harness system, how to properly set up in the tree, how to hunt at a destination location without getting picked such as at a mast or fruit tree or a primary scrape area where there may be many eyes searching the trees and how to use a standing cornfield to your advantage. We will also cover tactics like rattling, calling, decoys, vocal matting to stop a buck in his tracks for a standing shot, the non-use of scents when hunting destination locations, use of different colored reflective tacks and ties, the non-use of quads, parking your vehicle without interfering with that hunt, the perfect hunting vehicle and why, and that’s all I can think of at the moment but there will be more for sure. 

During the day we will break and go to lunch sometime around noon. We will come back to the property after lunch and continue on until around 4:30 pm or however long it takes. There will be no scheduled ending time as I will answer all questions as we go. 

After the in-field day we will drive to Clare which is where Day 2 of the workshop will take place. I’ll clean up at home on the way to Clare (live on the way) and attendees will go the their respective hotel in Clare and clean up and we’ll meet someplace for dinner (several restaurant options). 

**Day 2 of workshop (Sunday)* will be the in-classroom day and they will be held in the Outback Seminar Room at Jay’s Sporting Goods (nice padded office chairs) from 9:30 am until 4:30-5:00 pm (store is only open from noon to 5 pm) with a break around noon for lunch at a local fast food joint. 

The classroom day will be an in-depth seminar on absolutely everything that has anything to do with killing mature bucks no matter where you hunt. In the room will be my; scouting and location preparation gear, loaded carbon lined hunting backpack in its air-tight tote, ScenTote loaded with ScentLok garments for differing weather conditions, layering and waterproof garments, multiple pairs of boots for differing weather conditions, hip boots, sled, versa cart, pulley system, bows (please don’t laugh too loud when you see my 2 go to bows), etc. 

Jay’s Sporting Goods is the largest independent hunt/fish/camp sporting goods store in Michigan with 70,000 sq. ft. of retail floor space and they will be issuing a 15% discount voucher for each attendee on purchases over $50. Vouchers will be good from the Friday prior to the workshop event and run through the following Thursday and can be used for on-line purchases throughout that period as well. Jay’s carry’s Baffin Titan boots (for extreme cold weather) and about every other boot imaginable, as full a line of ScentLok products as anyone in the country, and basically anything you would need for any type of hunting. Discount vouchers will not apply to the purchases of firearms and electronics. 

Jay’s is open on Friday’s until 9 pm and on Saturday’s until 8 pm and will be open on Sunday from noon to 5 pm. Management will let us in the Outback Room via a side door shortly after 9 am but we will not be allowed into the retail store until noon. 

Jay’s Sporting Goods is located 1 mile north of Clare at: 
Jay’s Sporting Goods
8800 s. Clare Ave.
Clare, Mi. 48617
989-386-3475 

Jay’s is about 1 hour from MBS airport, 1 1/2 hour from Lansing airport, and 2 hours from Grand Rapids airport so plan any return flights accordingly. 

If coming in on Friday afternoon you have 2 options. 

*Option 1: *Book a hotel in Clare for Friday and Saturday night and then on Friday evening you could go to Jays and look around. 

Clare hotels:* Doherty Hotel* at: 877-236-4378 (preferred) or *Days Inn* at: 844-575-9332 

From Clare on Saturday morning it will take about 1 hour and 20 minutes to get to Six Lakes where the in/field property is located, so if staying in Clare on Friday night you will have to leave by 6:45 am to get to the in-field property on time (a bit early). After the in/field day we will head to Clare for dinner and Day 2. 

*Option 2: *If driving in from the south on Friday and you don’t want to drive the extra hour north to Clare and then drive the extra hour and 20 minutes back south to the property on Saturday morning you can pre-book at one of the 2 hotels in Edmore which are 10 minutes from the in/field property on Saturday. 

The 2 hotels are: *Maxfields Inn* at: 866-550-8838 or *Edmore Inn* (not as nice) at: 989-427-5163. 

If staying in Edmore on Friday night you will want to check out on Saturday morning at around 8:00 am and head to the property. You will want to have pre-booked a room in Clare for Saturday night at one of the 2 hotels listed above. 

If this sounds confusing or you have any questions please don’t hesitate to call me at: 989-644-6067 or e-mail him at: [email protected] or try his cell at: 989-429-7970 – John Eberhart


----------

